# Cannabis Oil!



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Cannabis oil.... is this legal in Spain? 

I ask as it’s been recommended for my Crohn’s and my current Arthritis


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, well low THC and high CBD content is available.

Even available on amazon. 

https://www.amazon.es/s?k=CBD+oil&__mk_es_ES=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss

More to choose from here and you would likely get something more tailored if you ask them for some advice.
https://www.alchimiaweb.com/en/


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Cannabis oil.... is this legal in Spain?
> 
> I ask as it’s been recommended for my Crohn’s and my current Arthritis


It can be bought from Holland and Barrett in the UK so I should think that it shouldn't be a problem getting it in Spain.

Just bear in mind that there's an awful lot of nonsense talked about it and you can waste a lot of money buying something that might have no effect whatever.

A close relative of mine spent £many thousands on what purported to be high grade cannabis oil to treat her lung cancer - she eschewed any other treatment on the advice of a friend. It didn't end well.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Megsmum said:


> Cannabis oil.... is this legal in Spain?
> 
> I ask as it’s been recommended for my Crohn’s and my current Arthritis


Sandra ordered some online, don't know where from but it was delivered here, no problem.

There were a few small bottles/containers left after she died, I threw them away.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Cannabis oil.... is this legal in Spain?
> 
> I ask as it’s been recommended for my Crohn’s and my current Arthritis


I can't answer your question about the legality of cannabis oil in Spain but you might be interested to watch a recent UK Channel 4 documentary on Bill Turnbull's battle against terminal cancer. Bill, a well-known broadcaster and former anchor man on the BBC breakfast programme, is filmed trying illegal cannabis oil which he buys from a guy who has been prosecuted numerous times for making and supplying the drug but who continues doing so because he firmly believes in its healing qualities. You can view the programme (assuming you have the means of watching UK catch-up TV!) at: https://www.channel4.com/programmes/bill-turnbull-staying-alive


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

jimenato said:


> It can be bought from Holland and Barrett in the UK so I should think that it shouldn't be a problem getting it in Spain.
> 
> Just bear in mind that there's an awful lot of nonsense talked about it and you can waste a lot of money buying something that might have no effect whatever.
> 
> A close relative of mine spent £many thousands on what purported to be high grade cannabis oil to treat her lung cancer - she eschewed any other treatment on the advice of a friend. It didn't end well.


I am always suspicious of products that claim to be a cure all for everything.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There doesn't appear to be any actual clinical evidence that it works - apart from controlling seizures. But there is plenty of research going on, so who knows. In the meantime, best to regard it as snake-oil.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Snake oil or not, when you are in pain from Crohn’s and from arthritis you’ll try almost anything. 

It’s not an arm and a leg and any relief is better than none 

Thanks peeps


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> I am always suspicious of products that claim to be a cure all for everything.


 I very much doubt that the OP is hoping for a cure from her illnesses. 

Cannabis is used, as far as I know, as a relaxant and for pain relief. A friend of mine here was prescribed nose drops, but I'm not sure if it was an experimental treatment or not and not sure if it is restricted to this area, so it may even be available on the Seg Soc


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I very much doubt that the OP is hoping for a cure from her illnesses.
> 
> Cannabis is used, as far as I know, as a relaxant and for pain relief. A friend of mine here was prescribed nose drops, but I'm not sure if it was an experimental treatment or not and not sure if it is restricted to this area, so it may even be available on the Seg Soc


With Over thirty years of nursing, I’m probably better placed than most to understand there’s no cure all medication, over thirty years of nursing also tells me that the relief of pain is still in its infancy, over thirty years of nursing patients with extreme pain also tells me, even if it’s snake oil, if it helps the patients mentally and not physically then that’s ok with me.

I have found a local supplier of the oil and the plant. I’ll update once I’ve started the trial


----------



## Maryy (Oct 31, 2019)

Megsmum said:


> Cannabis oil.... is this legal in Spain?
> 
> I ask as it’s been recommended for my Crohn’s and my current Arthritis


One Spanish blogger I follow on youtube said she was reported for mentioning it in her old vlog and providing a link to Amazon! and had to delete the video
If it's legal now, it can become illegal tomorrow, this topic is discussed everywhere now, so it can be prohibited in most countries soon!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> With Over thirty years of nursing, I’m probably better placed than most to understand there’s no cure all medication, over thirty years of nursing also tells me that the relief of pain is still in its infancy, over thirty years of nursing patients with extreme pain also tells me, even if it’s snake oil, if it helps the patients mentally and not physically then that’s ok with me.
> 
> I have found a local supplier of the oil and the plant. I’ll update once I’ve started the trial


A UK neurology consultant was interviewed on BBC Breakfast TV this morning and he said he supported the use of cannabis oil. Although, he said, its effects were not fully understood the only way to learn was to monitor the experiences of those who used it. I wish you the best of luck. If nothing else it will make you feel happy and give you the giggles!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> A UK neurology consultant was interviewed on BBC Breakfast TV this morning and he said he supported the use of cannabis oil. Although, he said, its effects were not fully understood the only way to learn was to monitor the experiences of those who used it. I wish you the best of luck. If nothing else it will make you feel happy and give you the giggles!


Sadly the element that makes you happy and giggly (THC) has been removed. So if you do get high on cannabis oil, it's down to the placebo effect!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Snake oil or not, when you are in pain from Crohn’s and from arthritis you’ll try almost anything.
> 
> It’s not an arm and a leg and any relief is better than none
> 
> Thanks peeps


I think that's understandable. The danger is when some stop taking conventional medicines at the same time. Many sellers could be producing the stuff under unhygienic conditions or using harmful additives. I think I would rather go for the real thing and smoke a bit

A friend has tried many over the last decade. Magnets. turmeric, Glucosamine (her dog too!). Every new one she starts she claims it as wonderful and really works. If so I wonder why she goes on to the next new craze.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> I think that's understandable. The danger is when some stop taking conventional medicines at the same time. Many sellers could be producing the stuff under unhygienic conditions or using harmful additives. I think I would rather go for the real thing and smoke a bit
> 
> A friend has tried many over the last decade. Magnets. turmeric, Glucosamine (her dog too!). Every new one she starts she claims it as wonderful and really works. If so I wonder why she goes on to the next new craze.


I can recommend a very good book about why people are susceptible to that sort of thing. 



> The Land of Woo is that remarkable place where the world works differently, where cures are effected using undetectable energy sources, where healing apparently defies modern science. It's a place where we are asked to believe in omniscient supernatural beings, who can change the physical laws of the universe on a whim. If you have ever been tempted to try homeopathy, or sample Reiki, or Ayurvedic medicine, or pray to a god, or take food supplements, or undergo detox, you should read this book. If it helps you avoid just one encounter with the Land of Woo, you will have saved money. But you will also restore your confidence in your ability to think rationally and take control of the major decisions in your life.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I can recommend a very good book about why people are susceptible to that sort of thing.


Yes, it's a good read. Now available as a free download:
https://sites.google.com/site/wv8ga...t-health-food-and-religion-by-bob-lloyd-ebook


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Megsmum, someone here said it's legal in the Netherlands (Holland), so it should not be a problem. That's simply untrue - it is illegal or restricted (sometimes to specific trials on specific cannabis products) in many EU countries. I think your GP or your pharmacist would know. There are after all few countries where you can buy it as freely as in the Netherlands. 

I do seem to recall various posts on the Spain forum about being able to grow small quantities of cannabis yourself, but have no idea what would be required to produce oil from your own plants.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, it's a good read. Now available as a free download:
> https://sites.google.com/site/wv8ga...t-health-food-and-religion-by-bob-lloyd-ebook


I'm so glad about that. I was given a copy by the author himself  some time ago but it got left behind in our exodus from Spain. 

I shall enjoy re-reading it. 

It really is very good.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> With Over thirty years of nursing, I’m probably better placed than most to understand there’s no cure all medication, over thirty years of nursing also tells me that the relief of pain is still in its infancy, over thirty years of nursing patients with extreme pain also tells me, even if it’s snake oil, if it helps the patients mentally and not physically then that’s ok with me.
> 
> I have found a local supplier of the oil and the plant. I’ll update once I’ve started the trial


Very well said


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm glad to see that this study will be taking place, it is the only way to gain reliable evidence regarding the effectiveness of cannabis in treating/alleviating certain conditions.

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/nov/03/medical-cannabis-uk-clinical-trial-patients-nhs


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I'm glad to see that this study will be taking place, it is the only way to gain reliable evidence regarding the effectiveness of cannabis in treating/alleviating certain conditions.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/nov/03/medical-cannabis-uk-clinical-trial-patients-nhs


I will watch this with much interest (and some reservations).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

jimenato said:


> I will watch this with much interest (and some reservations).


Me Too! Those associations are not the most Independant, like Dentists, Lawyers their main purpose seems to be to defend their members. I don't rate Psychiatrists very highly, everyone I have known seems to have worsened after seeing them.
Would prefer to see it available and it's manufacture regulated instead of dodgy people selling it on the web.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Me Too! Those associations are not the most Independant, like Dentists, Lawyers their main purpose seems to be to defend their members. I don't rate Psychiatrists very highly, everyone I have known seems to have worsened after seeing them.
> Would prefer to see it available and it's manufacture regulated instead of dodgy people selling it on the web.


I don't rate psychiatrists at all. How can anyone make confident pronouncements about what cannot be measured or objectively assessed?

Don't rate 'Counsellors' either. The ones I've met - socially - have all seemed a bit odd. 

I often wonder how all my relatives who saw combat in WW2, in Africa, Malta, France, Holland and Germany, who flew planes and took part in major battles, managed to return home and lead normal contented and productive lives without the 'benefit' of counselling. How did they deal with PTSD, I wonder.

Some time ago I came across a book about Holocaust survivors who had settled in the U.S. They all just got on with their lives, raised families, held down jobs, started businesses. Most of them never mentioned their past experiences not even to their wives or children. None of those featured needed psychiatric help of any kind. Of course they had deep and lasting memories of what they had lived through but they just dealt with these in their own way and got on with life. 
I guess that counselling and therapy are industries develped to meet our 'modern' needs (and to make money for the practitioners). Like 'lifestyle coaches, influencers, equality officers and all the other occupations humanity has lived fairly happily without for the past couple of millennia.

my mother had a good cure for what might nowadays be termed mild depression - she called it 'idleitis'. She told me to get up, get washed and dressed and go for a walk, a bike ride, clean out the chicken coops and runs or weed the garden. It worked.

I suppose I have no 'empathy'. So be it.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't know anything about psychiatrists - my reservations are about the nature of the trial itself. 

It is not a classic medical trial - there is no blinding or placebo control - it seems more a process for collecting anecdotes - subjective assessments. 

There is certainly value in it - data can be collected on safety for instance. 

But data on efficacy will be subjective and influenced by those running the project - Drug Science is itself a pressure group run by Prof. David Nutt who you will remember was sacked from his post some years ago for advocating the legalisation of drugs.

It will be NICE who ultimately make any decisions and the results of this project will undoubtedly be taken into account. But they will need more than this - proper trials to determine efficacy, dosage and so on for each an every condition that is being treated. 

Any seemingly positive outcome from this project will undoubtedly be leapt upon and lead to public clamour for an immediate implementation which might well not be forthcoming.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't rate psychiatrists at all. How can anyone make confident pronouncements about what cannot be measured or objectively assessed?
> 
> Don't rate 'Counsellors' either. The ones I've met - socially - have all seemed a bit odd.
> 
> ...


A good counsellor can be life-changing. I've seen it happen with several friends and relatives. You can't lump them together with lifestyle coaches.

Anyone who has lived with someone suffering from clinical depression (which is a medical condition unrelated to idleness) will know that telling them to pull themselves together, go for a walk etc is not going to help one bit.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Don't know anything about psychiatrists - my reservations are about the nature of the trial itself.
> 
> It is not a classic medical trial - there is no blinding or placebo control - it seems more a process for collecting anecdotes - subjective assessments.
> 
> ...


You seem to have an inordinate faith in clinical trials, most of which are done at the behest of big pharma. Are you not aware of all the clinically tested and approved drugs, many of which are still on the market, some even over the counter, that have proven to be dangerous???


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't rate psychiatrists at all. How can anyone make confident pronouncements about what cannot be measured or objectively assessed?
> 
> Don't rate 'Counsellors' either. The ones I've met - socially - have all seemed a bit odd.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself. My Mother seemed just like yours.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't rate psychiatrists at all. How can anyone make confident pronouncements about what cannot be measured or objectively assessed?
> 
> Don't rate 'Counsellors' either. The ones I've met - socially - have all seemed a bit odd.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised by this post which indeed seems to show a lack of empathy!
As Alcalaina points out, depression and idleness are different. If you are suffering from "mild depression" someone labelling you as idle is the last thing that's likely to get you up and enjoying life. 

I can see where you're coming from when you talk about people who have fought in wars and have lived through truly harrowing experiences returning home and living full and contented lives. I'm sure many did and perhaps one of the reasons they did is that large numbers of their peers lived through similar experiences. The horrors in some ways were shared experiences.
I'm also very sure that a lot of those people who settled down and lived "normal" lives in actual fact didn't. My friend's mum for example was evacuated at a very young age and ended up being abused by the couple who took her in. Her older sister was abused sexually and she was locked up whilst the abuse took place. This little girl grew up and formed a family, a normal family on the outside, but was not able to bond and respond "normally" as a mother to her children and this in turn has affected my friend.
My dad never talked about the war to us either and I can understand why he wouldn't want to share his awful memories with his children, but it did affect him on a deeply emotional level and I think it it did affect his relationship with us.
The "man up", not being a sissy, keeping a stiff upper lip, getting on with it attitude may have got us through the war, but it did an awful lot of damage for generations after imho.
True, we whinge about an awful lot of things that other generations just accepted or got through on their own, but both approaches have got their pros and cons.
Thank goodness, and I mean this most sincerely, that I have not had to go through a war, but at least if I do have to, I'll have people with more awareness about mental health around me than you had.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> You seem to have an inordinate faith in clinical trials, most of which are done at the behest of big pharma. Are you not aware of all the clinically tested and approved drugs, many of which are still on the market, some even over the counter, that have proven to be dangerous???


I am aware of the shortcomings of clinical trials but they are the best way we have - unless you have another suggestion.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I am aware of the shortcomings of clinical trials but they are the best way we have - unless you have another suggestion.


I don't have a particular issue with the trial proposed above - I certainly don't see it as worse or less trustworthy. Frankly, I wouldn't even worry too much if it were suggested that positive results were a placebo effect. Pain is a weird thing, and chronic pain is shocking for sufferers and there's not much out there at present to help them. Auto immune diseases are also a real issue, even diagnosis is extremely difficult (I'm unfortunate enough to know that first hand). Depression in its many varieties and other mental health issues too deserve better than handing out anti-depressants etc. for years. 

I believe there are various trials of cannabis products being conducted in various countries, hopefully there will be some useful outcomes or at some point. And AFAIK those trials are based on reasonable hypotheses and in some case evidence that requires further checking.


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Just getting back to the original headline - I have had a rotator cuff shoulder problem over the last few years and two surgeons told me I needed an op but someone mentioned this CBD oil a month ago so went to the local chemist who only stocked Hemp oil so read a bit about it and went back and bought a small bottle and two days later my left shoulder is pain free and I've been swimming which before was very painful and awkward in not being able to use my shoulder properly so bottom line is it does work!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> A good counsellor can be life-changing. I've seen it happen with several friends and relatives. You can't lump them together with lifestyle coaches.
> 
> Anyone who has lived with someone suffering from clinical depression (which is a medical condition unrelated to idleness) will know that telling them to pull themselves together, go for a walk etc is not going to help one bit.



Before 'counsellors' were invented, most people had friends or families they could talk over problems with. Now we have to rely on strangers.

There are many ailments no-one seemed to suffer from in the past. Therapy, drugs....all lucrative earners for some professionals or practitioners. Americans in particular seem to have a lot of problems referred to by acronyms or fancy-sounding names.

I suppose that now most of us are reasonably comfortably off and don't have to worry about feeding our families or keeping a roof over our heads we can focus more on things that were less important in the past.
Thee was an interesting piece in The Guardian some time ago suggesting that 'mindfulness' and meditation were useful capitalist-inspired strategies for encouraging people to look inward and reduce stress etc when the causes for their stress and unhappiness were actually external, in society and the unequal unjust economy.
Makes sense. Focus on the individual. Classic laissez-faire.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm surprised by this post which indeed seems to show a lack of empathy!
> As Alcalaina points out, depression and idleness are different. If you are suffering from "mild depression" someone labelling you as idle is the last thing that's likely to get you up and enjoying life.
> 
> I can see where you're coming from when you talk about people who have fought in wars and have lived through truly harrowing experiences returning home and living full and contented lives. I'm sure many did and perhaps one of the reasons they did is that large numbers of their peers lived through similar experiences. The horrors in some ways were shared experiences.
> ...


I have empathy - otherwise I wouldn't be sitting with my coat on in a draughty office half-way up a mountain at the ADANA perrera, enjoying a coffee break . But my empathy is selective and related to what I can usefully achieve to help people and dogs.

The truth is that normal, everyday life is composed of highs and lows, happiness and sadness. Learning to cope with your own resources is part of growing up. It's a skill that can be developed. Sometimes we expect too much from life. We get crushed by disappointment.
As Thornton Wilder wrote,' Grief is the price we pay for love'.

As a child, I was surrounded by adults who had experienced much loss and hardship during the war. Some like my grandmother had lived through two world wars. I grew up with that generation and I can honestly say that their lives were fulfilled and as happy as anyone could expect. But in those days families and friendship bonds were stronger than now. We've replaced those with pills, therapy and counselling.

Anyway, back to topic. I don't think cannabis oil did Sandra much good, she was past any help by then. But when I used to smoke my nightly marijuana joint it certainly helped relieve the pain of arthritis and gave me a good night's sleep and I regret the fact that I had to give it up because of a bad interaction with my bp pills.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm surprised by this post which indeed seems to show a lack of empathy!
> As Alcalaina points out, depression and idleness are different. If you are suffering from "mild depression" someone labelling you as idle is the last thing that's likely to get you up and enjoying life.
> 
> I can see where you're coming from when you talk about people who have fought in wars and have lived through truly harrowing experiences returning home and living full and contented lives. I'm sure many did and perhaps one of the reasons they did is that large numbers of their peers lived through similar experiences. The horrors in some ways were shared experiences.
> ...


It was the man up attitude that ****ed up for many a Generation, women who lost children during childbirth just told to get on with it, rape victims, men struggling to be “men”

Thank god there are professionals willing to listen and help. Getting on with it is not the answer to any serious mental health issues and if the attitude of get on with it worked then you’ve never suffered from real mental health issues


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> Before 'counsellors' were invented, most people had friends or families they could talk over problems with. Now we have to rely on strangers.
> 
> *There are many ailments no-one seemed to suffer from in the past.* Therapy, drugs....all lucrative earners for some professionals or practitioners. Americans in particular seem to have a lot of problems referred to by acronyms or fancy-sounding names.
> 
> ...


That's probably because the people who suffered from mental illnesses before they were properly recognised and accepted by the medical professions were locked up in asylum hospitals and institutions.

Although many on the list below are now no longer there or used for other purposes in 1914 there was over 100 mental institutions in England and Wales with the majority of them not closing until the late 80's and onward.

The main reason imo people were not aware of these illnesses was because those that suffered from them were locked away from society.

https://thetimechamber.co.uk/beta/sites/asylums/asylum-history/the-asylums-list


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Tigerlillie said:


> That's probably because the people who suffered from mental illnesses before they were properly recognised and accepted by the medical professions were locked up in asylum hospitals and institutions.
> 
> Although many on the list below are now no longer there or used for other purposes in 1914 there was over 100 mental institutions in England and Wales with the majority of them not closing until the late 80's and onward.
> 
> ...


And not just in the UK. Plus, acknowledging depression, let alone other mental illness, still brings stigmatism with it - as (sadly) can be seen on this thread.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

EverHopeful said:


> And not just in the UK. Plus, acknowledging depression, let alone other mental illness, still brings stigmatism with it - as (sadly) can be seen on this thread.


Any stigma is imputed by you. My view is just that, an opinion which carries no judgment .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tigerlillie said:


> That's probably because the people who suffered from mental illnesses before they were properly recognised and accepted by the medical professions were locked up in asylum hospitals and institutions.
> 
> Although many on the list below are now no longer there or used for other purposes in 1914 there was over 100 mental institutions in England and Wales with the majority of them not closing until the late 80's and onward.
> 
> ...


 
I would agree with all of that. Of course I accept that there are many mental illnesses witha clinical basis thatrequire professional treatment and that in the past unfortunate sufferers were locked away in dreadful institutions. But wasn’t that the accepted view of the medical profession at the time as being the correct way totreat such people? As with many other illnesses, medical science has advanced.

But it seems to me that there is now a presumption that we all have the right to a stress-free happy life and that any emotional distress from whatever cause can be managed by some therapy or other. We ignore the fact that much of the causes of our unhappiness stem from outside ourselves, from living in an unequal and challenging society and the pressures that entails. Instead of looking outwards and directing our indignation where we should we look inward.

Some unhappiness is part of life. You have to deal with it. When my partner died an aquaintance suggested I needed ‘grief counselling’. At some. point in our lives we will all lose a parent, partner or friend. It’s not a unique event. 
It’s like being an addict to drugs oralcohol. At the end of the day you have to make the decision to get on with the rest of your life.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

yozzi said:


> Just getting back to the original headline - I have had a rotator cuff shoulder problem over the last few years and two surgeons told me I needed an op but someone mentioned this CBD oil a month ago so went to the local chemist who only stocked Hemp oil so read a bit about it and went back and bought a small bottle and two days later my left shoulder is pain free and I've been swimming which before was very painful and awkward in not being able to use my shoulder properly so bottom line is it does work!


Hmm. I had a frozen shoulder for the best part of a year. Had physio and steroid injections. I used to swim with one arm. One day it felt a little easier and with a few more days disappeared. No way can any cure get into your system to work in that short time. When OH had disquitis a line had to be inserted into his arm direct to his spine for daily injections. 

Here is what the NHS says about hemp and other products.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/medical-cannabis/


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

yozzi said:


> Just getting back to the original headline - I have had a rotator cuff shoulder problem over the last few years and two surgeons told me I needed an op but someone mentioned this CBD oil a month ago so went to the local chemist who only stocked Hemp oil so read a bit about it and went back and bought a small bottle and two days later my left shoulder is pain free and I've been swimming which before was very painful and awkward in not being able to use my shoulder properly so bottom line is it does work!





Isobella said:


> Hmm. I had a frozen shoulder for the best part of a year. Had physio and steroid injections. I used to swim with one arm. One day it felt a little easier and with a few more days disappeared. No way can any cure get into your system to work in that short time. When OH had disquitis a line had to be inserted into his arm direct to his spine for daily injections.
> 
> Here is what the NHS says about hemp and other products.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/medical-cannabis/


Hmm. Must ask yozzi (glad your shoulder's better by the way), what did you do with the hemp oil - rub it in or ingest it orally or, err.... some other way.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> It was the man up attitude that ****ed up for many a Generation, women who lost children during childbirth just told to get on with it, rape victims, men struggling to be “men”
> 
> Thank god there are professionals willing to listen and help. Getting on with it is not the answer to any serious mental health issues and if the attitude of get on with it worked then you’ve never suffered from real mental health issues


Agree to an extent but I think sometimes the "professionals* worsen the situation. Have seen it with a friend and a relative. A friend whose Husband was found to be living a double life was knocked for 6. Under extreme stress she saw a private Psychiatrist and wasn't long before she was on anti psychotic drugs. She had been normal all her life but after being on prescribed drugs she had one episode where she had been seen wandering around a park overlooking some houses, approached by Police culminated in it taking 6 of them to arrest her, She was commmitted and tried to escape. She recently had a relapse, stopped taking the pills and when friends came round she was hiding in a wardrobe. Similar with a relative who was suffering mild depression. Counselling turned him into a self centred narcissist, By some of the things his Counsellor had said to him he was paying her to boost his ego.

Most have to go through crisis like death, disease, divorce. Some cope better than others. Time is a great healer.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Agree to an extent but I think sometimes the "professionals* worsen the situation. Have seen it with a friend and a relative. A friend whose Husband was found to be living a double life was knocked for 6. Under extreme stress she saw a private Psychiatrist and wasn't long before she was on anti psychotic drugs. She had been normal all her life but after being on prescribed drugs she had one episode where she had been seen wandering around a park overlooking some houses, approached by Police culminated in it taking 6 of them to arrest her, She was commmitted and tried to escape. She recently had a relapse, stopped taking the pills and when friends came round she was hiding in a wardrobe. Similar with a relative who was suffering mild depression. Counselling turned him into a self centred narcissist, By some of the things his Counsellor had said to him he was paying her to boost his ego.
> 
> Most have to go through crisis like death, disease, divorce. Some cope better than others. Time is a great healer.



This is actually the issue. You know of two people who you believe were not helped, that’s against the thousands who are. I can tell you, many many people , thousands possibly are helped every week by “ professionals “ not quacks, life coaches or do Gooders but professionals. As in any profession there are good and bad Professionals.

It’s not about having perfect lives it’s about not having to “get on with it”. I was abandoned by my parents along with my brother at the ages of 5 and 1 years old, we spent the next ten years “ getting on with it” my brother was told at 15 to “man up”. How I wish we had health professions to talk to, instead of relatives tutting at us, we may have both had better outcomes mentally than we did. Time hasn’t healed, it’s just numbed the pain

Yes, of course in general society is better than back in the days of or youth. We, and our parents had lots of problems to deal with and there is a tendency for those of a certain age to believe that people today have never had it so good, in certain aspects that’s true, but their fears and worries are very real and very important to them. 

Treating patients in hospital is no longer just about the physical part it’s about listening and accepting patients fears and worries.

Im amazed that in the year of 2019, mental health is still classed as something we should put away in the cupboard and deny it’s effects. Teenagers have little or no access to mental health services, young men between 18 and 25 

· Suicide remains the most common cause of death for men aged 20-49 in the U.K.

https://www.mentalhealth.org.uk/statistics/mental-health-statistics-suicide

Maybe we should just tell these young men to grow a pair and get on with it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Im amazed that in the year of 2019, mental health is still classed as something we should put away in the cupboard and deny it’s effects. Teenagers have little or no access to mental health services, young men between 18 and 25
> 
> · Suicide remains the most common cause of death for men aged 20-49 in the U.K.
> 
> ...


 I think I wrote before about how I have become "addicted" to programmes like 24 hours in A&E. Many of those programmes highlight the current crisis that there is concerning mental health. While it's certainly true that we have "never had it so good" in many aspects, mental health problems and people not being able to cope with life in the 21st century, for what ever reason, are a reality, a disturbing reality.
There is still no correct or good way of helping these people or of providing solutions to help them become happy contributing members of society. Taking away mobile phones, advising a good day's work and to shut up and stop whinging is not going to get anywhere. 

Thank goodness there are a few charities that pick up the pieces for some.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think I wrote before about how I have become "addicted" to programmes like 24 hours in A&E. Many of those programmes highlight the current crisis that there is concerning mental health. While it's certainly true that we have "never had it so good" in many aspects, mental health problems and people not being able to cope with life in the 21st century, for what ever reason, are a reality, a disturbing reality.
> There is still no correct or good way of helping these people or of providing solutions to help them become happy contributing members of society. Taking away mobile phones, advising a good day's work and to shut up and stop whinging is not going to get anywhere.
> 
> Thank goodness there are a few charities that pick up the pieces for some.


Yes. People not being able to cope with 21st century life. As I said, many problems come from outside, from society. But then we don't know how people felt about their lives in previous centuries. 

The word' happy' occurs frequently, as if being happy is something we all have a right to. That isn't so and could never be. The American Constitution guarantees the right of the pursuit of happiness, not to happiness itself.

As you rightly say, we've never had it so good in many respects. The material lives of the majority have been transformed for the better, largely thanks to advances in technology. So now there is a presumption that our emotional lives must match our physical state of comfort. Normal human emotions - despondency, sadness, frustration, disillusion, are too often seen as mental illnesses or requiring therapy of some kind or another, or cure by pill. The Valium and Prozac scares, the current abuse of opiods in the US, the dosing of children with Ritalin and other behaviour-controlling drugs....All contributing to the phenomenal growth and power of Big Pharma.
The diagnosing of children with ADHD and other acronymic disorders is disturbing. They are often down to poor parenting skills, lack of discipline (Cue posts suggesting I want to bring back corporal punishment, locking in bedroom etc.etc. etc.) . Our school had quite a high success rate in curing ADHD at home and in school, by the way.

You only have to look at America to see how the counselling and therapy culture has taken over, at least for those with the means to pay. 

So to make clear: yes, of course I recognise that there are genuine mental illnesses. I also recognise that the NHS is starved of resources not only for treating mental disorders but all illnesses and conditions. My issue is with the view that every problem in life that causes emotional pain or distress has to be viewed as a symptom of mental illness. We do not all have to be 'victims' of every passing misfortune. And if there were a more rigorous view of what constitutes mental illness, the professionals might be able to do a better job of healing those in real need.

I have also found that a little kindness, from friends and strangers, helps restore to 'normal'.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes. People not being able to cope with 21st century life. As I said, many problems come from outside, from society. But then we don't know how people felt about their lives in previous centuries.
> 
> The word' happy' occurs frequently, as if being happy is something we all have a right to. That isn't so and could never be. The American Constitution guarantees the right of the pursuit of happiness, not to happiness itself.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with pretty much all of this. But psychiatry is an evolving discipline and we now know that what were regarded as effective treatments in the past did more harm than good. Most of us can experience "passing misfortunes" and not suffer mental illness as a result, but not everyone can, particularly if they were told to "pull themselves together and get over it". A good counsellor or psychiatrist can help them work through those events or feelings that may have been repressed for years.

There is a British clinical psychologist called Peter Kinderman who is campaigning against the "medicalisation" of mental health with its dependence on pharmaceuticals. You might find this book of interest.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1137408707/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_hsch_vapi_taft_p1_i0


----------



## rpsoroban (Sep 4, 2019)

Well if you can get hold of the plants and incorporate them into biscuits then this i am told is a pleasant way of absorbing the "weed" for the desired affect. Just keep the biscuit tin away from the kiddies!


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Hmm. Must ask yozzi (glad your shoulder's better by the way), what did you do with the hemp oil - rub it in or ingest it orally or, err.... some other way.


Orally, small bottle with plunger type feeder


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Hmm. I had a frozen shoulder for the best part of a year. Had physio and steroid injections. I used to swim with one arm. One day it felt a little easier and with a few more days disappeared. No way can any cure get into your system to work in that short time. When OH had disquitis a line had to be inserted into his arm direct to his spine for daily injections.
> 
> Here is what the NHS says about hemp and other products.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/medical-cannabis/


So you are an expert in this field are you? Can only tell you of my experience and it was a pleasant one so don't knock it if you haven't tried it!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-...-oil-market-someone-uses-chronic-pain-relief/


----------

